# Bellator 118 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 118 is Friday night, May 2nd at 7:00 PM Eastern. If you want to compete just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the they start (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add/change any fights on the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 1,000,000 credits, and if you get 12 out of 12 it will be doubled. 



> Rafael Silva (136.9) vs. Joe Warren (134.6)
> Andrey Koreshkov (171) vs. Sam Oropeza (172.4)
> Marcos Galvao (136.8) vs. Thomas Vasquez (134.6)
> Liam McGeary (204) vs. Mike Mucitelli (205)
> ...











Picks sent by:

SmackyBear
AlphaDawg


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow. Didn't see Dantas was out. I was looking forward to that fight. Now the main event isn't even for the interim title for Silva. Sucks he missed weight, but he was a short notice replacement, so I can at least understand.

Sam Oropeza missed weight, which I guess you can't do in a tournament, so he's being replaced by Justin Baesman. Gemiyale Adkins missed weight too, but I guess that's still going to go down.

Anyway, picks sent.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 118 pick results for...

SmackyBear


> Joe Warren :thumbsup:
> Andrey Koreshkov :thumbsup:
> Marcos Galvao :thumbsup:
> Liam McGeary :thumbsup:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Joe Warren (134.6) :thumbsup:
> Andrey Koreshkov :thumbsup:
> Marcos Galvao (136.8) :thumbsup:
> Liam McGeary (204) :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Joe Warren def. Rafael Silva
> unanimous decision (48-47, 48-47, 48-47) - Round 5, 5:00
> Andrey Koreshkov def. Justin Baesman
> knockout (flying knee) - Round 1, 1:41
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys, ... tie means both win!


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the credits, Dude.

Mighty fine looking picks there, AlphaDawg. Guess I'll have to step out on a limb a bit more in the future.


----------

